
Application Observability with Kubernetes - smb06
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/application-observability-kubernetes-ursheet-parikh/
======
williamstein
Wow, this NetSil has a fantastic pricing model
[https://netsil.com/pricing/](https://netsil.com/pricing/) compared to DataDog
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15315028);](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15315028\);)
it makes a lot more sense for Kubernetes clusters than more legacy products.

~~~
smb06
Hi William, I'm with Netsil. Happy to talk more about us, if you like.

